# crow decoys



## predator hunter

Does anybody have any advice on how to make a homemade decoy. I cant seem to find them anywhere so I figured Id make my own.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello PH,

By the time you buy the material and invest your time making them by hand, it's cheaper to just go buy some! Good three demensional crow decoys cost anywhere from $ 4.00 to $ 8.00 each depending where you buy them and what brand they are. Carry-Lite makes good crow decoys and they are around $ 5.00 each. All you need is a dozen in most cases to get started. These days that's less than one tank of gas!

Bob A.


----------



## predator hunter

Thanks for the info Ill have to give them a try.


----------



## faithsdave

Scheels in Fargo has them.


----------



## pennsyltucky

heck u dont even need a whole dozen really. i use only 3 and sometimes only one. they work as long as ur hiding... 500 decoys wont help u if they spot u.....


----------



## Bo

penns right :beer:


----------



## brownitsdown

A guy told me all you need is black on the ground. He said " the more black the better" i preffer the store bought though iv never tryed anything else


----------



## Jim R

brownitsdown said:


> A guy told me all you need is black on the ground. He said " the more black the better" i preffer the store bought though iv never tryed anything else


I use both standard crow decoys and quite a few decoys I have made. I use a black hanger and trash bag . Here is a picture of decoy. Seem to work pretty good.










[/img]


----------



## predator hunter

These look just as good as a store bought decoy. I have a bicycle seat that looks like an outline of a crow and it work pretty good too.


----------



## kgp

Someone wrote a HOWTO, on making 2D crow decoys out of coat hangers, and black electrical tape. 
--> http://tinyurl.com/ylbuvm6

They are just 2D silhouettes.

Just bend them like this photo shows, then cover them with electrical tape, and stick them in the ground:
--> http://tinyurl.com/yge2n8q

I have NOT tested these.

However, I will be testing these 2D designs soon -- in addition to my own, home-made, 3D design idea.

Hopefully that URL, shared above, is helpful to someone, trying to add to their decoy collection.


----------



## alleyyooper




----------

